# ملف مفيد جدا :معدل تدفق المياه لأغراض الإطفاء



## دكتور صبرى سعيد (26 ديسمبر 2011)

في هذا الملف ستجد ضالتك في حسابات معدلات تدفق المياه لأغراض الإطفاء موثقا من مجلدات nfpa لغته بسيطة و لا يحتاج لترجمة و لكن يحتاج هضم محتوياته جيدا 
ونسألكم الصلاة على سيدنا محمد صلي الله عليه و سلم ،
و الدعاء لوالديبالرحمة و الجنة، 
و لوالدة الزميل الكريم : الطموني بالشفاءو المعافاة


----------



## دبوسه (26 ديسمبر 2011)

كلم جميل واللهم اشفى مرضى المسلمين ولكن فيييييييين الملف الجميل


----------



## engtekno (26 ديسمبر 2011)

سيدى مهندس صبرى السلام علبكم 
معلش عندى استفسار 
مطلوب عدد مرات تغير الهواء بالنسبة لمروحة سحب الfm200 بعد الحريق لا قدر الله فى ال data center وهل فيه كود بيحدد عدد مرات التغير دى لانى تعبت فى البحث ومفيش حاجة فى nfpa2001 الخاص ب clean agen 
الرجاء المساعدة


----------



## engtekno (26 ديسمبر 2011)

سيدى مهندس صبرى السلام علبكم 
معلش عندى استفسار 
مطلوب عدد مرات تغير الهواء بالنسبة لمروحة سحب الfm200 بعد الحريق لا قدر الله فى ال data center وهل فيه كود بيحدد عدد مرات التغير دى لانى تعبت فى البحث ومفيش حاجة فى nfpa2001 الخاص ب clean agen 
الرجاء المساعدة

السلام عليكم 
لا حاجة لأن تحير نفسك و يمكنك استحدام معدلات الالتغيير الموجودة في آشري بخصوص الجراجات او المطابخ و لن يكون الفارق كبير و تكون انت معتمدا على ماورد في أشري بخصوص الاماكن المماثلة


----------



## دكتور صبرى سعيد (27 ديسمبر 2011)

السلام عليكم انا حاولت ارفق الملف و ظللت ساعتين انتظر اتمام الرفع لكن للأسف لم يتم فأرسلته لزميلنا المبدع م محمد عبد الرحيم ( محمد ميكانيك ) على ان يرفعه في نفس المكان كما تكرم و رفع الجداول التي ارفقتها مع موضوع الصحي اتمني يفتح الياهو و جزاه الله خيرا ، 
بالنسبة لسؤال الزميل عن عدد مرات تغيير الهواء اعتبر المكان جراج سيارات ذات عادم كثيف


----------



## محب الحرمين (12 يناير 2012)

http://www.4shared.com/account/dir/oYD6L7v5/_online.html?rnd=65#dir=143440568


----------



## محب الحرمين (12 يناير 2012)

للاسف لم يتم استلامي لجميع الملفات المطلوبة لضعف النت وعندما تصل كاملة سيتم الرفع ان شاء الله


----------



## اسامة اشرى (12 يناير 2012)

الله ينور عليك يا هندسة


----------



## stopcool (2 أبريل 2013)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## eyadinuae (3 أبريل 2013)

*لا اله إلا الله الحليم الكريم .... لا اله إلا الله العلى العظيم .... لا اله إلا الله رب السماوات السبع ورب العرش العظيم*
ندعوا من الله عزوجل ان يتغمد والد المهندس صبري سعيد في فسيح جناته وبرحمته الواسعة .. 
وندعوا من الله عزوجل الشفاء العاجل لوالدة العضو الطموني وبالعمر المديد ... 
اللهم اميين رب العالمين ..


----------



## aati badri (3 أبريل 2013)

لا اله إلا الله الحليم الكريم .... لا اله إلا الله العلى العظيم .... لا اله إلا الله رب السماوات السبع ورب العرش العظيم
ندعوا من الله عزوجل ان يتغمد والد المهندس صبري سعيد في فسيح جناته وبرحمته الواسعة .. 
وندعوا من الله عزوجل الشفاء العاجل لوالدة العضو الطموني وبالعمر المديد ... 
اللهم اميين رب العالمين ..


----------



## aati badri (3 أبريل 2013)

http://www.armstrongpumps.com/Data/ioguides/Links/01_06_008/F43.167%20VIL.pdf


----------



## م/محمد عبد الحكيم (3 أبريل 2013)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## عمران احمد (3 أبريل 2013)

بارك الله فيكم اجمعين و نفع الله بكم و الى المزيد من التوفيق بأذن المولى عز و جل فهو ولى ذلك و القادر عليه


----------



## nofal (3 أبريل 2013)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------

